# Thoughts on Outlaw MST



## lohnes650i (Jan 29, 2013)

Has anyone road Outlaw's MST? Looking for user preference, thanks!


----------



## CaN_Am_RyDeR_1000 (Oct 22, 2013)

A buddy of mine has them on his brute. They run true to size. He has S/W 28's and they are like balloons. It floats real easy in water. They do okay in the mud but cake over easy due to tight lug spacing. But they hook up good and ride smooth on the trail. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

i had them on my old Mud Pro, and i thought they worked great for everything. very long lasting tire also. they were 28's and thatswhat came on those bikes from the factory. the few times that bike actually stayed running , those tires went through everything.


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

so yeah, i would definatley recomend them. i also got myself in a bind , and had to water wheelie around a dam lake. like can am ryder said, the 28's are balloony, float great, but still have a wide flat foot print to them. however, they do not come in 14" wheel size.


----------



## lohnes650i (Jan 29, 2013)

The 28's you had on your mud pro, were they 9.5 all the way around? I think I might go that route. 28x9.5x12


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

i had 9.5 in front, i think 11's in the rear. skinny/wide
thats what i would recomemd, i think you would like the stabality of that more than skiny/skinny. for trail and mud. there is a thread on here in this tire section. covers all the positives and negatives of it.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

They are a great tire. Do a search, there are several threads about them here.


----------

